# Israel/Hamas agrees to 24-hour holiday truce



## Davey Jones (Jul 27, 2014)

Will someone please explain.

1.   What is a holiday truce? is it Allah birthday or something?

what holiday is it over there?

2.    24 hour truce? what the heck does that mean.

Does it mean they can all start shooting and resume killing each other at the 25th hour?


----------



## kcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

every truce made has been broken.


----------



## Justme (Jul 27, 2014)

Israel should be charged with war crimes!


----------



## MrJim (Jul 27, 2014)

Honestly, I'm just about to the point where I'd like to see a giant sink hole open up, swallowing the entire country & extending the Mediterranean all the way to the Jordan River & the Dead Sea.

What reason would they have to fight after that?


----------



## kcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

Justme said:


> Israel should be charged with war crimes!



so Hamas is the hero's here??? totally innocent


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Davey,

I think it is strange to say the least, calling a truce for a "holiday".  It almost makes me think it's a "game" not a "war".  I mean, that is what might happen if there is some game scheduled on a holiday, then they realize, so they reschedule the game. That, whole scene reminds me of "The Hatfields and the McCoys" or feuds where folks forget what they are even fighting for, but it's become a way of life (lifestyle) so they continue on.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

there will NEVER be any peace there until the complete extermination of Hamas takes place


----------



## MrJim (Jul 27, 2014)

Then there will just be another Hamas. Just like the Taliban & all Qaeda, if you get rid of one organization, another one will take it's place. There will be a violent opposition to Israel as long as there is an Israel. The only hope for peace in that region is if someday they just get sick of fighting all the time.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe they could get the game Battleships. Each side would try to sink the other sides ships. When the game ends, everyone gets to go home and enjoy life. They, both sides, could meet once a month and winner gets to toss water balloons at the losing side. Makes about as much sense as what they are doing now.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Then there will just be another Hamas. Just like the Taliban & all Qaeda, if you get rid of one organization, another one will take it's place. There will be a violent opposition to Israel as long as there is an Israel. The only hope for peace in that region is if someday they just get sick of fighting all the time.



point taken. after all these inbred buck toothed mongoloid raghead bastards have been killing for over 4 thousand years. its in the blood. will charging Israel with war crimes stop it???


----------



## kcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

*Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu vows Israel will do 'whatever is necessary' in fight with Hamas*

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Sunday vowed to do "whatever is necessary" in the country's latest weeks-long battle with Islamic militant group Hamas.
“Hamas has broken five cease-fires,” Netanyahu told "Fox News Sunday.” “They’ve violated their own cease-fires. They are firing on us now. … We’ll do whatever is necessary to achieve our goal of a sustained quiet.”

link

never give up the fight. never

Israel Defense Forces announced Friday that they have successfully eliminated a vital threat from Hamas, killing many Hamas commanders and one top military leader in ground clashes over the past several days.
Israeli ground troops fought Hamas terrorists, hitting a Hamas military command post, as Gaza continued to fire rockets at Israel.




Salah Abu Hassanein – top military leader and propaganda minister for Islamic Jihad;
Hafez Mohammad Hamad – top terror commander for Islamic Jihad in the Beit Hanoun (northern Gaza) area who is directly responsible for the rocket fire on Sderot during escalation leading up to Operation Protective Edge;
Hussein Abd al-Qader Muheisin – top terror commander for Islamic Jihad in Sheijaya;
Akram Sha’ar – top terror commander for Islamic Jihad in Khan Younis, who is directly responsible for both rocket fire and terror attacks in Israel;
Mahmoud Ziada – top terror commander for Islamic Jihad in Jabaliya, responsible for upgrading Islamic Jihad’s arsenal and directing fighting against Israel during Operation Protective Edge;
Osama al-Haya – terror leader for Hamas in Sheijaya, whose son is in Hamas’s ‘political wing’;
Muhammad Shaaban – a senior commander of Hamas’s naval forces;
Ahmad Sahmoud – Hamas commander in Khan Younis;
Abdallah Alah’ras – commander in the Hamas’s “military wing,” the Al-Qassam Brigades

not enough virgins


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 27, 2014)

Israel will never back off until every Palestinian is dead...after all its their ENERGY, oil fields they want. And naturally, since its little ol' Israel, the U.S. will let that spoiled brat country do as it pleases.


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 27, 2014)

KCVet...going back...contemplate how many MILIONS AND MILLIONS of people Christians have killed... all in the name of THEIR almighty god!


----------



## kcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> KCVet...going back...contemplate how many MILIONS AND MILLIONS of people Christians have killed... all in the name of THEIR almighty god!



I take it your a Christian and Jew hater ???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Israel will never back off until every Palestinian is dead...after all its their ENERGY, oil fields they want. And naturally, since its little ol' Israel, the U.S. will let that spoiled brat country do as it pleases.



It does seem that there's another side to this conflict that isn't reported by the main stream media, and some are of the opinion that Israel is the aggressor and not the victim in this battle.  This is old, but some other thoughts on the problem.

http://electronicintifada.net/conten...rage-task/5037


----------



## Michael. (Jul 28, 2014)

This one arrived this morning.

Israeli Soldiers appear to have released a gas canister in their own vehicle.

(It could be a training exercise?)


http://www.youtube.com/embed/favNqHiR8ZM

.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

There was a similar truce at Christmas during WW1 one year so this nothing new, but the reason this time is more humanitarian in that it allows the wounded to be moved and cared for...


----------



## kcvet (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Michael. said:


> (It could be a training exercise?)




Yeah, it looks like a very special training exercise.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 28, 2014)

kcvet said:


> there will NEVER be any peace there until the complete extermination of Hamas takes place



what about the Palestinian people or are those the same?


----------



## Ina (Jul 28, 2014)

How many clowns were in that vehicle?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> There was a similar truce at Christmas during WW1 one year so this nothing new, but the reason this time is more humanitarian in that it allows the wounded to be moved and cared for...



Thanks Ralphy,

Appreciate you talking about "why the truce" I don't see where many of us payed attention to Davey's question at all


----------



## kcvet (Jul 28, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> what about the Palestinian people or are those the same?



Hamas is a terrorist organization. the Hamas affiliated military wing, has launched attacks on Israel, against both civilian and military targets. but they use  Palestinian's to do their dirty work. hiding and firing inside schools, hospital's and apartment and to store ammo and weapons. and the use of of human shields. baby's and children. real brave guys. so its impossible for Palestinian to make peace with Israel. they claim to be Palestinian, but far from it. their just cold blooded killers.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 28, 2014)

kcvet said:


> Hamas is a terrorist organization. the Hamas affiliated military wing, has launched attacks on Israel, against both civilian and military targets. but they use Palestinian's to do their dirty work. hiding and firing inside schools, hospital's and apartment and to store ammo and weapons. and the use of of human shields. baby's and children. real brave guys. so its impossible for Palestinian to make peace with Israel. they claim to be Palestinian, but far from it. their just cold blooded killers.



Wiping them all out is not the answer,Isreal is smack in the middle of all those countrys that simply dont like jews.

So there is really no answer to this probem unless Jesus comes back and do his thing whatever the hell that is.

If I could I would dig a hole 20 miles deep and 20 miles across all around the state of Isreal.

But then there is a problem with the ocean.(g)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 28, 2014)

I won't get in a bible discussion with anyone, but I know what it says, and many times I see what appears to be more then just a coincidence.  I'll be honest in saying, I hope there is a God that will step in.  What person in their right mind doesn't long for some sort of hero to save the day (the world).  I don't believe in annihilation of an entire people because of what some of them are doing.  That's like someone wanting to annihilate the US because of those in the wrong in this country.

I know about God in the bible, destroying entire peoples, I said I knew what the bible said, I didn't say I believed it all.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 28, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Wiping them all out is not the answer,Isreal is smack in the middle of all those countrys that simply dont like jews.
> 
> So there is really no answer to this probem unless Jesus comes back and do his thing whatever the hell that is.
> 
> ...



why not a complete job??  do the same for Palestinian


----------



## Ina (Jul 28, 2014)

If only we ruled the world.:shucks:


----------



## zuzu (Jul 29, 2014)

Justme said:


> Israel should be charged with war crimes!



Yes, I agree.  This madness must stop


----------

